# Stubborn boy, lays down and refuses to move.



## Fozzybear

Freddy'sMum said:


> I have a 14 month old very cheeky boy. He is good natured but very stubborn. He knows all the commands but invariably will only do them if there is something in it for him. You can ask him to give you his paw, till you are blue in the face and he'll sit there as if he hasn't heard you. Get a treat out of your pocket and his paw will be be there in a millisecond
> 
> Anyway I know we have inadvertantly taught him to be naughty, he has worked out if he doesn't do something first time of asking he may get offered a treat next time and therefore holds out. Most of the time I can live with his stubborness but there is one thing I really need to master.
> 
> When we go on walks, if he does not want to go home, go in a certain direction etc he just hits the deck and refuses to move. He is a big boy and I am six months pregnant so I can't physically make him. It is pretty embarrassing when he is laying flat on the pavement and I have to explain to passers by that he's fine it's just a sit down protest! Anyway without the physical presence to make him move the only way I can get him up is to offer him a treat - Doh I know reinforcing this negative behaviour, I don't know what else to do however as I really cannot move him. Soon I will have a buggy as well and really need to sort this - any ideas that don't involve brute force!!!  I don't think I help matters as invariably I end up laughing as it is so comical.


I have no advice (sorry) but I had to laugh reading this. Our Bailey used to do this all the time! As an example, we used to go to Indian Lake State Park in Michigans UP. It had a loop road that was exactly 1 mile around. We would take Bailey and Jake camping and would go on our nightly walks around the campground. There were times that we would get maybe 150 feet from our camper after doing almost the entire loop and Bailey would just sit in the middle of the Road. We had a choice. Pick him up and carry him or turn around and go the entire way back around the mile loop.:doh:


----------



## fostermom

LOL. Sorry to laugh, but I love the visual I got while reading this.

My Jasper was my stubborn boy when he was about that age. If he was in the yard and I told him to come in and he didn't want to, he would flop over on his back and wave all 4 up in the air. It always made me laugh, which is what I am sure he was hoping I would do!

I have always referred to this as passive resistance. They don't outright defy you, instead, they lie down and refuse to move.


----------



## Ljilly28

I had a golden Raleigh, who would make a mad dash for the lake at summer camp everytime he knew he had to go in my cabin while the campers and other staff went to a meal. He would swim just off shore- it was VERY naughty, funny, but irritating. He grew out of it. Until then, I could get him out by hiding behind a tree or around a corner. If he couldnt have his audience, then he'd start wondering where I went. I realize it would be hard for you to either hand his leash to a stranger or find something to hitch his leash to safely so you could nonchalantly walk away, so I'm not sure how you could do this effect of ignoring? Maybe you could turn your back completely to him and cross your arms over your chest like in training a dog not to jump & just wait him out, ignoring him until he moved on forward his own and then giving the treat?


----------



## Bender

Oh what a goof!

First off it might help to use the 'nothing in life is free' method with him. You can google that and get more info, but it boils down to he doesn't get toys, food, affection without going through you and 'working' for it. So if he wants to play ball, he has to sit or down before you'll throw it. If he wants to eat, he has to do a stay first.... instead of being handed his dinner and you throwing the ball for him just because. 

Second, get a collar that works for him that will stay up behind his ears, not down near his chest. Go a different way each time you walk, change directions often and keep it brisk. If he decides to lay down in protest, having the collar up high will help give you more power, and you can 'pop' him to keep moving. I would take some good treats with you as well and give him treats as you walk, every so often. If he does his protest thing don't give in, you can take him by the collar and get him up and moving again if you have to, when he's gone a few feet reward with several treats. Ideally as he's starting to think about protesting you can pop a treat his way and keep walking, so he forgets he's trying to take control of things.

With the stroller, have treats on it as well, and teach him where you'd like him to walk (my guys either walk beside on the left side or behind the stroller) and give him just enough leash for him to walk there. Actually strollers work really well for dogs who pull, I just turn the stroller into them if they start to pull a lot, and they've all learned manners and where I want them to be. Plus anytime I stop the stroller I have them sit and I give more treats, so they don't mind if I have to stop and adjust anything - it means treat time!

Lana


----------



## maggie1951

My dog Charlie used to do that and still does sometimes i found the best thing was i put a harness on her so its easier to get them up i know maybe at the moment you would struggle.
And when she just used to lay down it was because she did not want to walk back the same we we had just come so i just used to turn right round with her this never failed out on a walk as she though she was going were she wanted and i still have to do this sometimes but its works for Charlie.
Hope it helps


----------



## Finn's Fan

With you being pregnant, you don't want to try and lift him in any way. For this specific bit of naughtiness, you might try grabbing his tail. Most dogs aren't fond of having their tails held, so a quick grab as you say "let's go" might solve his "heck no I won't go" protest. As general training, I agree that this cheeky adolescent needs NILF (Nothing In Life is Free) on a regular basis before baby comes. You won't have the patience to deal with bratty behavior from a pup when you're tired and cranky with your new little one. Train every day from now until delivery and take him out with the buggy before baby arrives so he's used to it and knows how to navigate with you and the stroller. Heck, put a baby doll in it and stop every so often to fuss over the doll.


----------



## SF Golden

I sympathize as we had the exact same issue when ours was 5-6 months and it was a nightmare! To your point earlier, it was comical yet embarrassing at the same time. I'm not sure when the turning point was, but we tried everything...from treating, to looking the other way/ignoring, getting a harness, slight nudging, etc. Someone on the Forum said they can look at it as a game. Anyway, eventually he stopped with practice on our end, having a firmer tone, and implementing NILF. Fingers crossed he hasn't had any episodes in 2 months! However, he still has a stubborn streak with some other things...

Hang in there and I bet it'll stop before baby comes!


----------



## Freddy'sMum

Thanks everyone sounds like he isn't the only one lol! SF Golden I am afraid to say that Freddy was terrible at 6 months then he too stopped for a few months but it has progressively got worse again over the last couple of months so don't let your guard down!! I know part of the problem is because I am having problems with my pelvis in pregnancy he is mostly getting flat boring walks in the park and it is his way of saying I haven't had enough yet. If he gets a decent walk round the woods he doesn't do it and is happy to come home. I will work on NILF - hopefully he'll grow out of it! x


----------



## amazonb

My 23 monther does it when we are almost back at the house and/or getting back in the car and he wants to continue doing his thing....did it yesterday in front of the office I work at with multiple coworkers looking on....suffice to say I was mortified as they all believe me to be so composed and so in control of my dogs.."snarf". I rescued Zach at the age of 15 months...for the first 2 months he was perfect, then this "defiance" has started...I think he is simply too knowledgeable that I adore him and think everything he does is funny


----------



## Auburnjeepster

Cattle prod! J/K LOL 

All 95lbs of Dakota hits the deck in the mornings when its time to go out in the backyard!


----------



## Freddy'sMum

Cattle prod - I wonder where I can get one of those from!!


----------



## tamiebilazzo

*protesting dominant 9 months old-lays down and refuses to get up and walk*

I have read the thread email about golden lays down and refuse to move.
Maya is the same way ever since she was 8 weeks old. She is often very stubborn. I have been watching Cesar Millan's TV show and his books but I have not found the section he talks about exactly the same problem I have.

Any suggestions, I appreciate it. She is 60 lb. Once she lay down on the middle of the road, I have to pull her to the side of the road and hoping to her to get up and go.

Tamie


----------



## Maxs Mom

Just to throw the thought out there. Most of these sound like mule headed dogs. However when Teddi was young, she would not lay down. My lab Belle HATES the down command (ultimate in submission you know) and I thought Teddi was following in her footsteps. If she did lay down she refused to get up. I thought she was being lazy and stubborn. I often had to go pick her up and get her moving. 

In her case...she was hurting. I did not know it. Post op THR we say down and she drops like a rock. Ask her to return to sit and she jumps into position. 

Just something to keep in the back of your mind. It most likely is nothing but perhaps something you are asking is "hard" for them. 

Ann


----------



## Bell

My boy is also 14 months old(15 in few days,actually).He also knows ''sit'',''give me your paw'',''down'' and ''stay''.He would only give his paw if there was something for him in it.But in couple of days he gives it ''with no charge''The other commands he does fine.We stopped giving him a treat every single time.Only every third time,so now he gives it for free-on good will.


----------



## ManicMarley

Oh yes, the Hippie Protest move. Marley does that on occasion when I've let him on the bed and he doesn't want to get off -- I mean, how the heck am I going to move a 90 pound dog? And he KNOWS it.


----------



## RedDogs

My older boy takes it a step further when he's really aroused and distressed...he very carefully grabs the leash and starts pulling back towards the path he wants to walk on. A dog should not be able to pull hard while going backwards. But somehow he can manage it!

I realize the original thread is old... but for those jumping in..
1) pain and fear are important things to consider.
2) If the dog is just being really smart in trying to get what he wants... 5-10 steps before the "turn around point", ask for a sit. Feed a treat. Go 3 steps. Ask for a sit. Feed a treat. Turn around, ask for a sit, feed a treat. repeat the stop-sit-treat thing af ew more times. Spend a week or two doing this right as you approach the turn around, at the turn around, and for a few steps after. Start reducing the number of treats every few walks. 
3) Feed your dog breakfast/dinner when you get home. 4If it's not a meal time, pull out the bowl or food toy (food toys are great!), and put in a small handfull of kibble. The bowl/toys are very exciting...whether or not they have a bunch of food in them.
4) If you are super dedicated...go on several short training walks where you practice the turn around proceedure. You get results way faster if you're able to practice lots more. 

Tamie: You may get a lot out of reading this position statement on dominance by the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior :

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/dominance statement.pdf

Unless that block of sidewalk is a valued resource...and by refusing to move she is gaining and retaining access to it... it's not a matter of dominance. Dog owners often have a different relationship with their dog when they see so many behaviors as 'dominance' and struggle to remain 'in charge' as compared to just handing the behavior, setting the dog up for success and managing situations appropriately.


----------



## Bentley'sMatte

We are having the same problem, except it's from a slightly different angle.
When I am with Bentley, who is almost 18 months old and when he was smaller he did this ALL the time, sometimes even as we were crossing the road, which is why I always had to use specific pedestrian/zebra crossings, because he did lay down, the I was safe on the crossing to a certain degree.
I am with Bentley pretty much all the time as I work from home and my fiance Lars has a lot more trouble with him than I do. He experiences the sit/lay down on walks pretty much all the time and it results in Lars getting very angry and frustrated, even more so when Bentley won't go up the stairs to come back inside. 
Yesterday, we had our neighbours play dog sitter, and they said he was great while inside, but out on walks he was a nightmare. They said he would lay down and refuse to move, so they unleashed him and he ran off into the bush. This morning we had to go and rescue her when she called us while she was out on a walk with Bentley because he had plomped himself down and wouldn't budge. As soon as he saw us, he ran to me and then we walked home together no problems. 
I know one of Bentley's brothers became very attached to his owner and would refuse to walk and would actually nip whenever her husband took him out for a walk instead of her. It seems as if Bentley has a bit of the same behaviour, with everyone except me.
I just don't understand. We've been to training classes, tried ignoring him, waiting him out, which can take up to 30 minutes... and most people just can't stand there in the middle of the road with their dog for 30 minutes...
So I guess I'm at a loss to understand why he does this... and if he doesn't do it when he's with me, how do I correct it?? I am with him probably 95% of the time, and he's been with other babysitters before and we've never had as much problem as we did this weekend. Our neighbour said that she felt Bentley was taking her for a walk, not the other way around and she felt embarrassed when Bentley suddenly turned into an obedient dog as soon as I took the leash.
So... what am I doing wrong? I've googled this problem so much and it seems no one really has any clear answers as to how to curb it, and as I said before, if he doesn't behave this way with me, how do I correct a behaviour I never see?
We've read Cesar's books and we've also read Victoria Stillwell's 'It's me or the dog', and she recommends to turn your back and wait it out.... but as I mentioned earlier, not many people have their whole day to wait out the most stubborn dog on earth... they'd be waiting all day, literally.... so I am at a complete loss.... I just don't understand why he's well behaved with me, but almost lashes out when he's with my fiance or with anyone else. it's at the point, now, where I doubt we should be letting anyone dog sit....
Granted, it has gotten better the older he gets.... so is that what this is? Do you think he'll grow out of it?


----------



## Bentley'sMatte

Oh, and here's a picture of Bentley.


----------



## solinvictus

Just a thought.
First always make sure there isn't an underlying health problem. (most likely not since he doesn't do this with you)
Dogs do what is rewarding to them. Walking with you is now rewarding. For some reason the walk isn't as fun/valued with other people so he just stops. 
What did you finally do to make Bentley like walking with you? If it isn't anything different on the walk itself what are you doing different in just your normal daily life with Bentley? He sees you as fun and rewarding to be with.  

If you don't have a problem getting Bentley to come in the house is again that something you have done creating a fun/rewarding habit makes Bentley want to come in the house for you. 

Lars needs to make it rewarding to be with him, for Bentley to want to come in with him more than Bentley wants to be outside. Coming when called especially when it is going into the house isn't very rewarding for most dogs. Building up good habits of coming would be by calling the dog, rewarding the dog and then letting the dog go back to what it was doing. Lots of repetition. This way Bentley doesn't feel that Lars is the no fun police. Also when they get inside they should have a party and play for a little while. Again making Lars someone fun to be around.

Bad habits don't happen overnight and neither do changing them into good habits. Time, repetition and rewards for making good choices will help Lars become more valued in Bentleys mind.

A few posts back REDDOG suggested using a valued treat to walk the dog every so many feet building more value into the walk. Maybe Lars can do something like that.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

In addition to NILIF, may I suggest clicker training. It is ackward at first, holding a leash, a clicker and a treat, but practice helps.
Start with priming the pump, so to speak, get him used to the idea that the click means he did something right and a treat is coming. The click/trick need to be immediately given when he does a requested behavior.
On the walks, I treat when he heels (I use let's go), every so many feet (start close together and increase the distance over time) and when he sits when I stop. Remember to do the walk before he eats, so he is hungry. I used pieces of dry kitten food for a long time when he was first learning to walk on a leash. And subtract of bit of his meal to make up for the treats, you don't want him getting fat.


----------



## Bentley'sMatte

Thanks for all the awesome info!!
I can say that without a doubt Bentley is no longer in pain or has any health issues... except mentally, maybe. LOL
When he was almost a year old he was diagnosed with panosteitis and for a while we had no idea he was even in pain until a friend of friend (who is a vet) suggested we take him in and get him checked. He was almost due to have his 1 year x-ray to check for displaysia so we thought, okay. We had no idea that all his protesting to go up the stairs or get into the back of the car (we have a 4wd that's pretty high in the back) etc... was actually because he was suffering from a bad case of growing pains in his legs. We felt so guilty when we were told what it was and when he had to go on pain killers for months. He'd been sitting and laying down on walks since we got him and we figured it was behavioural before we found out it was pain. 
I'm happy to say that he has fully grown out of it, now.... but the one thing I do suspect IS behavioural. I wonder if he might have learned to sit/lay down during his painful period because he would get treats.... because we didn't fully understand what was happening and took the advice of his trainer to give him treats to get him up.... in the end treats didn't work and it only made him fat.... a combination of feeding hi puppy food too long, treating too much and not being able to walk him to get him fit... he ended up at 43 kilos... now he's normal weight and walks fine with me.
We actually started clicker training when he was 7 months old but he never really responded to it like the other dogs in his class and responded better to the "touch" command, instead (whatever works, right?).
I have tried to figure out what the biggest difference is, myself, between when I'm with him and when Lars is with him... and I think it's the fact that I am more attentive. For example, I spend most of the time with him, I can see when he's about to display a naughty behaviour and I stop it before it starts, whereas with Lars, he doesn't seem as observant to me. He will be too slow in stopping the behaviour.... so Bentley ends up eating things from the ground I wouldn't let him, running off when off leash when he would stay near me, nipping Lars in the arm.. etc... but I also think there's a difference in commands.
So, when I would say "sit", Lars is saying "can ya sit?"... as one example... and we use hand signals, too.... and Lars' signals are slightly different... and his voice is more booming and scary... to me, even though it's slight differences, I feel as though it counts, because whenever I step in he does what i tell him straight away.... and Lars is annoyed because he's tried 100 times.... maybe I shouldn't be stepping in??
Anyway, we got new information from the family who doggy sat him over the weekend... turns out he was perfectly behaved for the father, but not the mother.... so that sheds a whole new light on things, I think. 
Maybe I need to train Lars? LOL


----------



## solinvictus

"Maybe I need to train Lars? LOL"

Dogs don't always generalize well. If what Lars is doing is different than what you do it is very likely that Bentley really doesn't know the cues/commands that Lars asks him to do. It can be very confusing for Bentley and ends up not being fun as he can feel Lars's frustration. So, I really think Lars needs trained. And he needs to train/practice with Bentley giving Bentley lots of rewards for making good choices. If Bentley isn't that food motivated figure out what Bentley is motivated by. Toy/game, praise, going to sniff the grass etc and this can be used for the reward. 

Now you just have to figure out a way to get Lars to cooperate without Lars feeling like you are attempting to force him or nag him into doing things your way. As that usually doesn't end well. 

Maybe something on the lines of ............. Lars doesn't work for free and is always better at doing things he thinks are fun instead of as chores so Bentley would probably respond the same way as he would because he is smart too. 

Oh and there is something to be said about Bentley laying down. This was a habit from when he was littler from when he did have pain. It really takes time and repetition of new habits for the old habits to go away. You have done this. At this point Lars hasn't. Probably not because he hasn't tried just that he probably isn't as consistent and he doesn't do it like you did. And his frustration has built up which again confuses Bentley more.


----------



## Maya_22

This is why I love this forum, I can always find a thread about any issue I'm dealing with! Our pup (now 22 months old) has been doing what many described here. He's always been a "stopper", but in the past few weeks his stubbornness for walking has become worse. He gets to a point in his walk where he just wants to stop or head back, or go a different way, and so he sits and does not move. He may do this several times during a walk. It gets very hard to get him to move (I try waiting, throwing a treat for him to "find", doing the "touch" command, and giving him treats when heeling). I've been worried about any pain, but he seems just fine running like a mad man around the backyard and the park. It doesn't help that summer weather is kicking in, and so I can't tell if he's just feeling too hot (though it happens early in the morning too, when it's cool). We recently got our backyard fenced and landscaped and he gets to run around after his walks, so we've been wondering if he just wants to head back quickly and play. So many unknowns! I'd appreciate any advice from others in the thread - did you find something that worked?


----------



## Panama Rob

You might try putting some pennies in an aluminum can and when he protests like that rattle it real loud behind him. The startle might get him moving. You might also treat him at the end of the walk so he looks forward to getting home...be careful here as he might start pulling hard to get home.


----------



## Harleysmum

Harley does this sometimes on walks usually where food is involved - markets, barbecue areas and such. He is only 59lbs so I am able to put my hands under his chest behind his front legs and lift him to his feet. The hilarious part is that, as I go to put my hands under his chest, he raises himself up to assist! Makes me laugh every time! The best advice I have seen on here came from Laprincessa. She takes a book when she walks Max and when he lies down on strike she gets it out and has a read. Apparently now when he sees her get the book out, he gets to his feet and decides he will walk after all. They are so funny!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Maya_22 said:


> This is why I love this forum, I can always find a thread about any issue I'm dealing with! Our pup (now 22 months old) has been doing what many described here. He's always been a "stopper", but in the past few weeks his stubbornness for walking has become worse. He gets to a point in his walk where he just wants to stop or head back, or go a different way, and so he sits and does not move. He may do this several times during a walk. It gets very hard to get him to move (I try waiting, throwing a treat for him to "find", doing the "touch" command, and giving him treats when heeling). I've been worried about any pain, but he seems just fine running like a mad man around the backyard and the park. It doesn't help that summer weather is kicking in, and so I can't tell if he's just feeling too hot (though it happens early in the morning too, when it's cool). We recently got our backyard fenced and landscaped and he gets to run around after his walks, so we've been wondering if he just wants to head back quickly and play. So many unknowns! I'd appreciate any advice from others in the thread - did you find something that worked?


I think it's important to attempt to determine what the cause of this behavior may be.

What manifests as stubbornness, may be something else entirely.

My bridge girl Yaichi, did not want to go on walks at all when she was a pup. She would splay out on her belly with all 4 limbs extended and lie on the sidewalk like a beached tuna. I would get her up, we would walk a bit and then she would do it again and again. 

This got a bit better as she got older, however she would get bent out of shape if someone had something new on the curb, something new on their front lawn etc. and would either refuse to move or want to high tail it back home. 

It took me a while to figure out that Yaichi's behavior was not stubbornness, but was anxiety and fear based. ( although she was a stubborn girl in other areas)

We did a lot of "let's go check it" with rewards for the unfamiliar objects ( sometimes successful, sometimes not) and found that if we kept to a few familiar routes for our walks it was better. 

I know how frustrating and limiting this can be. 

If your dog may be responding this way due to fear or anxiety, the best I can suggest is to keep calm, assertive and try to build your dogs confidence in whatever way it works for your pup.


----------



## laprincessa

Panama Rob said:


> You might try putting some pennies in an aluminum can and when he protests like that rattle it real loud behind him. The startle might get him moving. You might also treat him at the end of the walk so he looks forward to getting home...be careful here as he might start pulling hard to get home.


we did the pennies in a can thing with Max - and it backfired. He was scared of any sudden rattling sound for a long time - if I dropped a pan in the kitchen, he ran.

He's okay now, but just a warning - be cautious with this method.


----------



## laprincessa

Harleysmum said:


> Harley does this sometimes on walks usually where food is involved - markets, barbecue areas and such. He is only 59lbs so I am able to put my hands under his chest behind his front legs and lift him to his feet. The hilarious part is that, as I go to put my hands under his chest, he raises himself up to assist! Makes me laugh every time! The best advice I have seen on here came from Laprincessa. She takes a book when she walks Max and when he lies down on strike she gets it out and has a read. Apparently now when he sees her get the book out, he gets to his feet and decides he will walk after all. They are so funny!


Or sometimes he just has a roll - and then stares at me like, "are you ready or do you need to read another page?"


----------



## Gleepers

Bender said:


> Oh what a goof!
> 
> With the stroller, have treats on it as well, and teach him where you'd like him to walk (my guys either walk beside on the left side or behind the stroller) and give him just enough leash for him to walk there. Actually strollers work really well for dogs who pull, I just turn the stroller into them if they start to pull a lot, and they've all learned manners and where I want them to be. Plus anytime I stop the stroller I have them sit and I give more treats, so they don't mind if I have to stop and adjust anything - it means treat time!
> 
> Lana


At 6 months pregnant, it might not be all that bad of an idea to start walking with the stroller now so both of you are skilled by the time the baby arrives. We had different walking issues, but it realistically took a few months to get everyone walking well with the stroller. After that I used to take 3-4 kids and the 2 big dogs on multi mile walks every day. (I was sight. Had a sit and stand stroller and it wasn't unusual to have baby sit kid baby in the front, the toddler in the middle then the bigger kid standing on the back and having my infant in a backpack with the husky and malamute walking tandem on the side)


----------



## Maya_22

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I think it's important to attempt to determine what the cause of this behavior may be.
> 
> What manifests as stubbornness, may be something else entirely.
> 
> My bridge girl Yaichi, did not want to go on walks at all when she was a pup. She would splay out on her belly with all 4 limbs extended and lie on the sidewalk like a beached tuna. I would get her up, we would walk a bit and then she would do it again and again.
> 
> This got a bit better as she got older, however she would get bent out of shape if someone had something new on the curb, something new on their front lawn etc. and would either refuse to move or want to high tail it back home.
> 
> It took me a while to figure out that Yaichi's behavior was not stubbornness, but was anxiety and fear based. ( although she was a stubborn girl in other areas)
> 
> We did a lot of "let's go check it" with rewards for the unfamiliar objects ( sometimes successful, sometimes not) and found that if we kept to a few familiar routes for our walks it was better.
> 
> I know how frustrating and limiting this can be.
> 
> If your dog may be responding this way due to fear or anxiety, the best I can suggest is to keep calm, assertive and try to build your dogs confidence in whatever way it works for your pup.


Thank you! You are absolutely right. I'm certain that there have been times where the stopping has been fear/anxiety-related. I can tell from our dog's body language. In those cases I don't push him to go forward and wait some time to figure out what we can do. There was one particular time in which he picked up a certain smell in front of a house in our neighborhood and he got quite anxious. I now avoid that street during our walks just in case. There have been other instances like that. The more recent issues don't seem fear-related, but I'll sure keep that in mind! 

He will stall too when something interesting catches his eye – for example people, but that one is a little different, and more like "hi, I'm sitting pretty, won't you come pet me?". I can just get through that one relatively easy by waiting it out or, if he gets petted, then he's happy to go on.

Last night my husband and I walked our golden together (it's usually one of us at the time) and we were able to take a long walk without a single stop, so there's that now 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Maya_22

Harleysmum said:


> Harley does this sometimes on walks usually where food is involved - markets, barbecue areas and such. He is only 59lbs so I am able to put my hands under his chest behind his front legs and lift him to his feet. The hilarious part is that, as I go to put my hands under his chest, he raises himself up to assist! Makes me laugh every time! The best advice I have seen on here came from Laprincessa. She takes a book when she walks Max and when he lies down on strike she gets it out and has a read. Apparently now when he sees her get the book out, he gets to his feet and decides he will walk after all. They are so funny!


That's hilarious that Harley helps you lift him! Thanks for the advice. Maybe I can do my email or read on my phone while I wait  I can see how our pup could be like Max and wanting to walk when he realizes he's not getting attention.


----------



## Maya_22

laprincessa said:


> we did the pennies in a can thing with Max - and it backfired. He was scared of any sudden rattling sound for a long time - if I dropped a pan in the kitchen, he ran.
> 
> He's okay now, but just a warning - be cautious with this method.


Yes, I don't like fear-based methods. It would backfire for us too.


----------



## Frankie's mom

Frankie, 6 month old, does a stop, drop, and wiggle roll on our walks. Not once but 10 times. He is walking and wants to go a different way, he starts to lean, he stops, drops, and rolls. It's funny but frustrating too.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

I have a 13 1/2 year old gal who I now have to assist with a Help-em-up Harness (which, btw, is a fantastic help to me - and her.) She's had bilateral TPLOs over the years and has slowed down a great deal, but still full of playfulness and attitude. Every morning we take a walk to the park, with me literally holding up the rear and all things considered she moves with determination and energy - wobbly, yes but she gets there. In the park, she loves nothing more than immediately rolling on her back in the grass - and she'll do it repeatedly with great satisfaction. After we've rested for 20-30 minutes and it's time to head back, she magically turns into a block of granite. She has less than no interest in heading home and refuses to budge. However, if I decide to take her another 10 yards _into_ the park, she moves with feet of air. It's hysterical. I've relented to coaxing her back to the house with treats - if I toss one in the direction of home about 3-5 yards in front of her, she takes off chasing it dragging me behind her holding up the rear and we eventually get home. Stubborn doesn't even begin to describe her, but I think she's earned it at this point. And she's adorable. The things we do for our retrievers!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

I just want to add my 71/2 month old has just started doing this with Go Crate at bed time. Wants to play dead instead. She has not thought of this on walks yet, but I am guessing she will at some point. I do know the grab tail thing really gets her attention, I use it for when she wants to climb the cat tree to bug the cat.


----------

